# new tackle store in League City



## Alwaysinshorts

On my way home today I saw a new sign for a tackle store in League City. The store is west of 45 on fm518. It is taking an old spot that a comic store was in. I live a few hundred feet away. I can't wait to check the store out.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

That's cool. I'll be checking it out.


----------



## 03Marine

I knew that was going up there, is it open now?


----------



## Drundel

By the pawn shop or the side near the picture frame place?


----------



## 03Marine

Its going to be past landing on the right I believe.


----------



## McDaniel8402

Whats the name of it? I drive right by there on my way home from work each day.


----------



## Riley & Sons

I went by there today and tried to find it. I must have missed it. Is it fairly close to 45 or further west?


----------



## fishingtwo

think it is maybe 3/4 mile west of 45 on the right.


----------



## 2400tman

That is probably hookspit. They are opening a store in that area.


----------



## Alwaysinshorts

Yes hookspit is the name on the window. What kind of store is that?


----------



## 03Marine

I remember a post few months back that they were going to rent out like 4x4 cubicals to localized personal to sale strictly fishing gear. Ie...custom rods, tackle, gear, tools, etc...anyone know when they open? I believe its either off of w main and amber lane or w main and magnolia estates


----------



## 2400tman

Hookspit is fishing apparel.. they have a website.
And yes as stated above they are offering spaces for custom rods, tackle.....


----------



## Alwaysinshorts

I just stopped by there at 9pm. Looks like lots of apparel. But the stickers on the window mention reels, rods, tackle. Personally I hope the have equipment not just clothes.


----------



## Riley & Sons

Has the Hookspit in League City opened yet?


----------



## Alwaysinshorts

Not yet they still have a permit on the window


----------



## HOOKSPIT1

We will be open Monday morning!!!!! Come by and see us!!!


----------



## HOOKSPIT1

We are located at 2800 W Main St! We will be selling of course our clothing line as well as some of your favorite local artificial baits like Chicken Boy and Down South Lures along with Castaway Rods and your general light tackle products!!!!


----------



## BigNastyBaits

Stoped in today met with Wade and I'm happy to be aboard with Hook Spits with a full line of Big Nasty Baits. Wade and Co. over there have a great set up at a convenient location & with what I saw great prices.


----------



## HOOKSPIT1

We are glad to have Big Nasty! Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## HOOKSPIT1

@alwaysinshorts we will be stocking a full line of rods, reels, and tackle! We may not have it all but we will be listening to customers to see what they are interested in seeing in the store! Currently we have Shimano, Abu Garcia, and Avet reels. We have Castaway Rods in stock and waiting on our Waterloo inventory! We also have Big Nasty, Chicken Boy, Down South, Kelly Wigglers, Hogie, Gulp, MirrOlure, and Stinky Fingers Lures!


----------



## HOOKSPIT1

We will also be offering full service repair!!!!


----------



## mley1

I stopped in Yesterday. They have a real nice selection of tackle. I bought some Berkley Gulp shrimptails, and some jigs. I checked out their Avet reels, Abu's, and Penn's. The shop is real nice, and has enough tackle to make me want to go back! I enjoyed my visit there. I recommend all of you make a run over there and check them out.


----------



## Bearwolf34

Nice shop and friendly folks to boot. Baad marine is another nice new shop down on hwy 6. Good to see these two fine businesses coming in.


----------



## mley1

Bearwolf34 said:


> Nice shop and friendly folks to boot. Baad marine is another nice new shop down on hwy 6. Good to see these two fine businesses coming in.


Where is the new Baad Marine shop at? I live just off hwy 6 near the Santa Fe High School. Where is Baad Marine in relation to the SFHS?


----------



## fishingtwo

mley1 said:


> Where is the new Baad Marine shop at? I live just off hwy 6 near the Santa Fe High School. Where is Baad Marine in relation to the SFHS?


few miles toward alvin on the right


----------



## CaptainHebert

Tidal Surge Was Here. LOL
Check em out


----------



## mley1

fishingtwo said:


> few miles toward alvin on the right


I'll have to check them out. They're real close to the house. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bearwolf34

Algoa road...their kinda tucked in on the north side of the road...nice place and it appears they are still stocking up on goodies...

I couldnt leave without snagging a pack of tidal surge limetreuse "the thing". Theyve been sort of an elusive find in that color...they're setting in the box next to the bag of pink ones...will see soon what the buzz is about.


----------



## theyallbreak

mley1 said:


> Where is the new Baad Marine shop at? I live just off hwy 6 near the Santa Fe High School. Where is Baad Marine in relation to the SFHS?


They are right across the street from Texas precast(the place that has all the concrete tanks sitting outside.


----------



## mley1

theyallbreak said:


> They are right across the street from Texas precast(the place that has all the concrete tanks sitting outside.


Cool. Looks like I'll be making a run over there soon. That's pretty close to my house.


----------



## ralphleeg

Checked it out the other day really nice people, and there prices are right on with everyone else. They even gave us some free stuff.


----------

